# Ang same properties na napakahusay...



## romelako

May I please get a translation for the following text?



"Ang same properties na *napakahusay* sa *pagtanggal* at pagpatay sa mga bacteria ay masama sa kalusugan ng tao kapag *napa*sama ito sa tubig."


*The green means it was already in English.


I couldn't get the meaning of the bolded words.  "Husay" means able or order.  So when you attach "napaka-" to the word, does it mean "very able" or "very ordered?"  It just doesn't make sense.

Also, for using pag- for gerunds such as "ang paglilinis" -> "the cleaning," in this case, for "pagtanggal," does it mean the same thing?

I'm having a LOT of trouble understanding the underlined SA's in the text as well as many other texts.  Any rules of thumb?

Lastly, I know it's a lot, for the word "napasama," what does the "napa-" prefix signify?  I know "sama" is to "go along" or to "include" so I assumed it meant to "mix it with water" but I'm not sure.

Thanks in advanced.  Hopefully it wasn't too much.  Maraming salamat.


----------



## DotterKat

"Ang same properties na *napakahusay* sa *pagtanggal* at pagpatay sa mga bacteria ay masama sa kalusugan ng tao kapag *napa*sama ito sa tubig."

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I suggest a couple of ways to translate your sentence. Below is my preferred translation:

1) *Ang* *mga* *katangian* na napakahusay sa pagtanggal at *pagsugpo* ng mga *mikrobyo* *ay siya ring* nakasasama sa kalusugan ng tao kapag ito'y napasama sa tubig pang-inumin.

_Ang mga katangian: _the properties or characteristics (of some substance, probably an anti-microbial or disinfectant).
_Pagsugpo: _to eliminate or check the spread of something. I prefer this word to "pagpatay" when referring to microorganisms that can cause disease.
_Mikrobyo: _microbes, which would include bacteria. Another word, "kagaw", can also be used to refer to bacteria but it also refers to a kind of skin rash.
..._ay siya ring: _this is where  "same properties" becomes completed. The phrase literally says "... is the same..."
_Tubig pang-inumin: _potable water or drinking water, which I think is more specific rather than just saying "tubig" (water).


As I mentioned, I think the above is a better and more natural sounding translation. Note that "ang mga katangian" is taken as a singular unit and therefore the singular pronouns "siya" and "ito" can be used.

 In order for the phrase "same properties" to be used as is, some rearrangement of the words with corresponding change in tenses would be necessary. See below:

2) Ang kahusayan sa pagtanggal at pagsugpo ng mga mikrobyo ay ang *kaparehong katangian* na nakasasama sa kalusugan ng tao kapag ito'y napasama sa tubig pang-inumin.

_Kaparehong katangian:_  the same/identical properties (of something).

Both are correct and the question of which is better is simply a matter of preference.


----------



## niernier

It wasn't stated in the sentence but I'm sure it is talking about some kind of disinfectant. It's kind of confusing though how the phrase "same properties" was used. I get the idea what the sentence is trying to say but I think there's something wrong in it or something missing. 

*"The properties of a disinfectant that is very effective in removing and killing germs are the same properties that could harm the health of a person when mixed with water."*

DotterKat made two suggestions, and I admit he's really good in constructing Tagalog sentences that could be understood clearly. Both of his suggestions translates to the above sentence and should convey the same thought as the original sentence.



> I couldn't get the meaning of the bolded words. "Husay" means able or order. So when you attach "napaka-" to the word, does it mean "very able" or "very ordered?" It just doesn't make sense.


napakahusay in this context could be translatated as "very effective". Literally "very able". Mahusay in some context could mean "orderly" and that's where order comes in.



> Also, for using pag- for gerunds such as "ang paglilinis" -> "the cleaning," in this case, for "pagtanggal," does it mean the same thing?


Yes. Pagtanggal and pagpatay are both gerunds and can be translated to "removing" and "killing"



> Lastly, I know it's a lot, for the word "napasama," what does the "napa-" prefix signify? I know "sama" is to "go along" or to "include" so I assumed it meant to "mix it with water" but I'm not sure.


It signifies that the act is unintentional or is done unknowingly or there is potential for the action to be completed.


----------

